# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın yalnız araplara indiğini iddia edenlere.....

## halukgta

Allah Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce, şeytanın vesvesesinden kendimizi kurtarmamızı, kafamızdaki art niyetli ve batıl fikirlerden kurtularak okumamızı ister. Eğer bunu yapmadan okumaya başlarsak, o yanlış bilgilerin etkisiyle, Allah ın ayetlerini doğru anlamamız mümkün olmayacaktır. Bu makalemin konusu, bazı art niyetle Kuran a bakan, hatta Kuran a iman etmeyen kişiler tarafından ortaya atılan bir düşünce vardır. KURAN YALIZ ARAPLARA İNDİRİLMİŞTİR, DİĞER TOPLUMLARI BAĞLAMAZ. Gerçekten de böyle olabilir mi, onların söylemlerinden yola çıkarak birlikte düşünelim. Tabi kafamızdaki batıldan ve art niyetli düşünceden kurtularak.

Önce şöyle düşünelim, Allah yalnız küçük bir toplumu doğru yola iletecek bir elçi ve kitap gönderir mi? AYRICA GÖNDERDİĞİ KİTAP VE ELÇİDEN NEDEN DİĞER TOPLUMLAR DA İSTİFADE ETMESİN? Yalnız Araplara uyarıcı inmesi adaletsizlik olmaz mı? Ne dersiniz? Bunu düşünmek akla ve mantığa sığmaz, nedenine gelince. Diyelim ki doğru yoldan sapmış yalnız Arap toplumu, onun içinde Allah yalnız Araplara elçi ve kitap göndermiş ki, doğru yola ulaşsınlar. Bir an düşünelim, ama Kuran ın indirildiği dönemi unutmadan. Sizce yoldan sapmış Arapların dışında Avrupa, Asya hatta Türk toplumu, çok iyi adaletli ve insanları kardeşçe yaşayan bir toplumuydu? Elbette hayır. Bu durumda Kuran ın hiçbir ayetine bile bakmasak, bu düşüncenin art niyetli olduğu anlaşılıyor.

Hatırlayınız Yahudi ve Hıristiyan toplumunu. Onlara da kitap ve Resul aynı yakın bölgelere gelmişti. Ama onlar bu dini tüm insanlara anlatmak için, nasıl çaba gösterdiklerini biliyoruz. Tabi nasıl yoldan saptırarak, atalarının dini ile harmanlayıp, yaymaya çalıştıklarını da söylememiz gerekir. Bu düşünceyi savunanlar, ayetlerde geçen kelimelere öyle anlamlar veriyorlar ki, Kuran ın diğer ayetlerine tamamen ters düşüyor. Tıpkı Müslüman toplumlarının içinde, atalarının inancını dine sokmaya çalışanların yaptığı gibi. 

İbrahim suresi 4. ayette şöyle geçer. BİZ, GÖREVLENDİRDİĞİMİZ HER RESULÜ ANCAK, KENDİ TOPLUMUNUN DİLİYLE GÖNDERDİK Kİ, ONLARA AÇIK-SEÇİK BEYANDA BULUNSUN.  Kuran a iman etmedikleri halde, iftira atarak Kuran yalnız Araplara inmiştir diyenler, bakın ayette kendi toplumunun dilinde ve Arapça gönderdiklerini söylediğine göre, bu Kuran demek ki yalnız Araplara inmiştir diyorlar. Art niyetle Kuran a bakanlar, Fussilet 44. ayete baksaydılar, neden Arapça indirdiğini Allah açıklıyordu ve diyordu ki: Eğer biz onu başka dilde bir Kuran yapsaydık onlar mutlaka, ONUN AYETLERİ GENİŞÇE AÇIKLANMALI DEĞİL MİYDİ? BAŞKA DİLDE BİR KİTAP VE ARAP BİR PEYGAMBER ÖYLE Mİ? Arapça inmesinin nedeni, kitabın indirildiği toplum tarafından iyice anlaşılması için olduğu, apaçık izah ediliyor. Buna benzer birçok ayet vardır Kuran da. Demek ki Arap olmayan toplumlarda, Kuran ı kendi dilerinden okumalıdır. Ama art niyetle bir şeye bakarsanız, doğru anlamanızda mümkün olmayacaktır. Yine farklı anlamlar vermeye çalıştıkları ayetlerden örnekler verelim.

Rad 7: Küfre sapmış olanlar şöyle derler: "Ona Rabbinden bir mucize indirilseydi ya!" SEN SADECE BİR UYARICISIN VE HER TOPLULUK İÇİN DOĞRUYU VE İYİYİ GÖSTEREN BİR ÖNDER VARDIR. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Enam 156: "Kitap, bizden önce iki topluluğa indirildi. BİZ ONU OKUYUP ARAŞTIRMAKTAN GERÇEKTEN HABERSİZDİK." DEMEYESİNİZ. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Secde 3: Ama onlar, [o hakkı inkâr edenler,] Onu [Muhammed] uydurdu! diyorlar. Asla! O, Rabbinden gelen bir hakikat olup SENDEN ÖNCE HİÇBİR UYARICI İLE KARŞILAŞMAMIŞ OLAN [BU] HALKI DOĞRU YOLA GELSİNLER DİYE UYARABİLMEN İÇİNDİR. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Bu ve bunlara benzer ayetleri örnek verip, Rad 7. ayette, her toplum için, doğruyu, iyiyi gösteren bir önder vardır diye geçiyor, bu durumda demek ki Kuran yalnız Araplara inmiştir şeklinde bir bağlantı kuruyorlar. Hâlbuki bu konuya Secde 24. ayette Allah açıklık getiriyor ve Kuran indirilmeden öncede bakın bizler emrimizle toplumlara onların içinden önderler, yol göstericiler gönderdik diye açıklık getiriyor.

Secde 24: Sabredip ayetlerimize kesin olarak inanmalarından ötürü, ARALARINDAN ONLARI BUYRUĞUMUZLA DOĞRU YOLA GÖTÜREN ÖNDERLER YAPTIK. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayetten de anlaşılıyor ki, Kuran indirilmeden önce Allah, toplumları kendi içlerinden uyarmış. Dikkat ederseniz geçmişten bahsediliyor. Enam 156. ayette de, Allah kullarının bugün bazı kişilerin söyleyip ve bahaneler uydurduğu gibi, bizler daha önce gönderdiğin kitaptan habersizdik demeyesiniz diye, sizleri haberdar etmek için indirdik diyor. BURADAN DA ÇOK AÇIK ANLAŞILIYOR Kİ, ARAPLAR DAHA ÖNCE İNDİRİLEN KİTAPLARDAN DA SORUMLUYMUŞ Kİ, ALLAH BU ÖRNEĞİ VERİYOR. Enam suresi 19. ayette Elçisinin bakın yalnız Arapları mı uyaracağını söylüyor. BU KUR'ÂN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKESİ UYARAYIM. 

Secde suresi 3. ayeti de düşüncelerine kanıt gösterenler, bu ayetin farklı meallerde Kuran ın diğer ayetlerine ters düşecek şekilde tercüme ettiklerinden, ne yazık ki kanıt gösteriyorlar ve diyorlar ki, Kuran yalnız Araplara inmiştir. Makalemde Muhammed Esed in tercümesinden yazdığım ayette, SENDEN ÖNCE HİÇBİR UYARICI İLE KARŞILAŞMAMIŞ OLAN [BU] HALKI DOĞRU YOLA GELSİNLER DİYE UYARABİLMEN İÇİNDİR Kuran ı göndermemize sebep diyerek, Kuran ın aslında yalnız Araplar için değil, batıl ve hurafe ilave edilmemiş arı, duru, saf Allah ın kitabı ile buluşmayanlarla, Kuran ı buluşturma görevi veriyor elçisine. Allah ın elçisinin ümmi olduğunu ve dinlerini batıl ile bozmuş, hiçbir ehli kitaba tabi olmadığı gerçeğini de lütfen unutmayalım. Bu ayet ne yazık ki şöyle de tercüme ediliyor. HAYIR, O, KENDİLERİNE SENDEN ÖNCE HİÇBİR UYARICI GELMEMİŞ OLAN BİR KAVMİ UYARMAN İÇİN, DOĞRU YOLU BULSUNLAR DİYE, RABBİN TARAFINDAN İNDİRİLMİŞ GERÇEKTİR.

Ne yazık ki eğer dikkatli olmazsak, bizleri kendi yaptığımız yanlışlarla, şüpheye düşürenler olacaktır. Buna benzer yanlış tercümeler, bazı ayetlerde ne yazık ki yapılıyor. Hâlbuki Allah bakın ne diyor ayetinde, geçmiş toplumlara gönderdiği elçiler hakkında. 

Fatır 24: Şüphesiz biz, seni müjdeleyici ve uyarıcı olarak hak ile gönderdik. HİÇBİR ÜMMET YOKTUR Kİ, ARALARINDA BİR UYARICI GELİP GEÇMİŞ OLMASIN. (Diyanet meali)

Demek ki Allah geçmiş toplumların, hepsine uyarıcı göndermiş. Çünkü çok açık, hiçbir ümmet yoktur ki, aralarından bir uyarıcı gelip geçmiş olmasın diyor. Lütfen hatırlayınız, Allah Ahzab 40. ayetinde bakın ne diyor.

Ahzab 40: Muhammed, sizin erkeklerinizden hiçbirinin babası değildir. FAKAT O, ALLAHIN RESULÜ VE NEBİLERİN SONUNCUSUDUR. Allah, her şeyi hakkıyla bilendir. (Diyanet meali)

O Allah ın Resulü ve Nebilerin sonuncusudur. Yalnız bu ayet bile sorumuzun cevabını veriyor. Demek ki Kuran yalnız Araplara değil, tüm insanlığa tüm âleme inmiştir. Çünkü başka nebi gelmeyecektir. Bazı art niyetle Kuran a bakanlar, batıl inançlarını yaşamak isteyenler, tıpkı Kuran yalnız Araplara inmiştir diyenler gibi, Nebilerin sonuncusu diyor Resullerin değil, Nebi gelmeyecek ama Resul gelecek diyebiliyorlar. Nebi makamın adıdır Resul ise tebliğ görevini yaptığında aldığı görevidir. Onun içindir ki, Kuran ın hiçbir ayetinde Nebiye uyun demez. Resule uyun der. Çünkü Resul Allah ın vahyini tebliğ ediyor da ondan. Kuran ın ve Allah ın gönderdiği Resulünün en son olarak TÜM İNSANLIĞA GÖNDERİLDİĞİNİ, art niyetli olmayan her insan şu ayetinden zaten anlayacaktır.

Enbiya 107: (Resulüm!) BİZ SENİ ÂLEMLERE ANCAK RAHMET OLARAK GÖNDERDİK. (Diyanet vakfı)

Bakın ayette Allah, elçisini yalnız Araplara uyarıcı, Rahmet olarak gönderdim demiyor. ÂLEMLERE RAHMET OLARAK GÖNDERDİM DİYOR. Âlem kelimesinin birçok anlamı var. Tüm insanlara, tüm toplumlara, evrene lider, bayrak, bilinmesi gerekenleri öğreten olarak gönderildiğini açıkça bildiriyor. BUNCA AÇIK BİR AYET VARKEN, NASIL OLUR DA KURAN YALNIZ ARAPLARA İNMİŞTİR DERİZ? BUNU SÖYLEYENLER, ANCAK KENDİLERİNİ KANDIRANLARDIR. Sizlere birkaç örnek daha vermek istiyorum. Bu örnekleri sizler Kuran dan araştırıp, çoğalta bilirsiniz.

Bakara 2: Bu, kendisinde şüphe olmayan kitaptır. ALLAHA KARŞI GELMEKTEN SAKINANLAR İÇİN YOL GÖSTERİCİDİR. (Diyanet meali)

Yunus 57: EY İNSANLAR! Rabbinizden size bir öğüt, sinelerdekine bir şifa, müminler için bir hidayet ve rahmet gelmiştir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

İbrahim 52: BU KURAN; KENDİSİYLE UYARILSINLAR, ALLAHIN ANCAK TEK İLÂH OLDUĞUNU BİLSİNLER VE AKIL SAHİPLERİ DÜŞÜNÜP ÖĞÜT ALSINLAR DİYE İNSANLARA BİR BİLDİRİDİR. (Diyanet meali)

Yunus 37: Bu Kuran, başkası tarafından uydurulup Allaha mal edilmiş değildir. AKSİNE ÖNCEKİ KİTAPLARI KENDİNDE OLANLA DOĞRULAYAN, O KİTAPLARI AÇIKLAYAN, İÇİNDE ŞÜPHEYE YER OLMAYAN ve varlıkların Rabbi tarafından indirilmiş olan kitaptır. (Süleymaniye vakfı meali)

Bakara 4: HEM SANA VAHYEDİLENE, HEM DE SENDEN ÖNCE VAHYEDİLENE İNANANLARDIR ONLAR. Âhireti gereğince kavrayıp anlayanlar da onlardır. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bakın Allah çok açık bir şekilde tüm insanlara, tüm kullarına hitap ediyor. Yalnız Araplara değil. Allah a karşı gelmekten sakınanlar için yol göstericidir diyor. Ey insanlar diyerek tüm insanlara sizlere öğüt, şifa, hidayet ve rahmet gelmiştir uyarısını yapıyor. Tüm akıl sahiplerinin düşünüp öğüt alacakları bir kitap olduğundan açıkça bahsediyor ve Yunus 37. ayetinde, daha önceki kitaplardan bahsederek, onlardan farklı olmadığını, onları doğruladığını, hatta onları açıklayıp izah ettiğinden bahsediyor. Bakara 4. ayette de, Allah katından indirilen tüm kitaplardan, tüm insanların sorumlu olduğu açıklamasını, çok net yapıyor. BU DEMEKTİR Kİ, ALLAH IN GÖNDERDİĞİ TÜM KİTAPLAR, BİR ZİNCİRİN HALKASIDIR VE EN SON GÖNDERİLEN KURAN DANDA TÜM İNSANLIK SORUMLUDUR.

ARZU EDEN İNANIR, ARZU ETMEYEN BENİ İLGİLENDİRMİYOR DER. İMTİHAN İŞTE BÖYLE BİR ŞEY.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://twitter.com/HGumustabak

----------

